
How to Get a Job on Craigslist - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/08/how-to-get-a-jo.html
======
KB
From the comments to Guy's post:

"And my favorite tip for sorting through resumes: Throw out half. That way you
won't hire anyone who is unlucky!"

Now thats an amusing way of getting things done.

------
portLAN
"How to Change the World", apparently by reading about Craigslist job ads,
Facebook postcards, "celeb heads", and how to get an autographed copy of his
book.

Getting a job on CL is the complete opposite of what start-up founders want to
do, and there's no content on that blog for hackers.

------
far33d
A good cover letter - written from scratch specifically for the job you are
applying for - is the best way to get a foot in the door, especially with
craigslist ads, where there might be 200 applicants with similar resumes.

It shows initiative, creativity, and a desire for that SPECIFIC job.

------
brett
I found the graph of applicants per day interesting (although not terribly
surprising). Craig's list certainly maintains a captive audience of people
looking to apply for jobs. Makes me wonder how many responses news.yc job
postings get.

